# Cottage cheese



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What do you guys have to make cottage cheese more interesting. I used to eat it on its own until I ate an out of date carton of it and was suck on it which has now put me off lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone help with this ?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you could buy it with pineapple already in it. i like it on its own anyway. put it in a baked potato.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Try it with some lean ham with black pepper


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

use to eat it like that myself, i goes well with gammon or with a jacket tattie


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

even try adding a pinch of smoked paprika or curry powder


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry I can't stand the stuff, spesh when I missus said it looked like thrush I couldnt stomach it lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

In these moist and tender pancakes, the cottage cheese adds quality calcium and protein. Serve with a bit of butter and maple syrup or, for a special treat, top with fig spread.

Ingredients

1 cup unbleached flour

1/2 teaspoon baking soda

1/4 teaspoon salt

2 tablespoons sugar

4 eggs

1 cup cottage cheese

1/2 cup milk

2 tablespoons canola oil

Canola oil cooking spray

Method

In a large bowl, stir together flour, baking soda, salt and sugar. In a separate bowl, whisk together eggs, cottage cheese, milk and oil. Add flour mixture to egg mixture and whisk until completely blended.

Spray a large skillet or griddle with cooking spray then heat over medium heat. Working in batches, form each pancake by spooning about 1/4 cup of the batter onto the skillet. Cook, flipping pancakes once, until golden brown on both sides and cooked through, about 5 minutes total. Transfer to plates and serve.

Nutrition

Per serving: 310 calories (120 from fat), 13g total fat, 3g saturated fat, 220mg cholesterol, 600mg sodium, 33g total carbohydrate (1g dietary fiber, 9g sugar), 17g protein.... i dont know if thats any use to u but iv posted it now lol


----------



## kathleenjames (Apr 3, 2012)

Me love to eat cheese, so I mostly add cottage cheese in my daily food.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

janniewan said:


> In these moist and tender pancakes, the cottage cheese adds quality calcium and protein. Serve with a bit of butter and maple syrup or, for a special treat, top with fig spread.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Cheers Jannie but I hate baking lol. I can eat it on its own but I'm struggling to stomach it lately baked potato seems a good idea


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I put 100g in an omelette for breakfast, the pineapple one is best.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Try putting cottage cheese on some oatcakes. Add tomatoes as well.

I normally have 8 -10 oatcakes with a tub of cottage cheese, as part of a quick snack.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> I put 100g in an omelette for breakfast, the pineapple one is best.


Be good to see your journal back up and running rr.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Be good to see your journal back up and running rr.


I stopped it because I'm disgusted with the loss of strength on this flipping diet. Just feel ashamed of lack of progress.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you tried strong flavours like onion and garlic? Very yummy on a potato as others have said.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Just get it down ya lad lol


----------



## Alessandro (Apr 10, 2012)

janniewan said:


> In these moist and tender pancakes, the cottage cheese adds quality calcium and protein. Serve with a bit of butter and maple syrup or, for a special treat, top with fig spread.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


thanks, you shared a great recipe but as well as I'm concerned, I just only like the real and natural taste of the

cottage cheese. No more, no less.

Its really interesting with honey.

Clarkston fat loss


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Sodium Silicate India, Sodium Silicate Dubai, Sodium Silicate Africa, Potassium Silicate Electrode


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

cottage cheese is good with pepper and bread, and you can eat that while drinking a glass of wine,


----------



## goodson2 (Aug 17, 2008)

have mine with rice cakes with bit of pickle.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

crazyfruits said:


> have mine with rice cakes with bit of pickle.


nice body mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Going to try a few of theses dudes see how I get on


----------



## goodson2 (Aug 17, 2008)

MEEKY said:


> nice body mate


cheers mate been working on it for ten years and still not happy.then i guess we never are.


----------

